# DeKlak Racing Homers are here!!!!!!



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

This weekend was good for me and my Partner.
Last week we won an auction for a kit of 6 YB’s from Hapyco Lofts. Mr. Chic Brooks not only did he provide for us with our YB’s he provided us with direct offspring from his DeKlak import birds from Jos Van Limpt. We received YB’s from pairs 1-4. I couldn’t believe that he was willing to give us YB from his direct imports.
Not only that he gave us an extra pair from his renowned White Bandit imports. 

As soon as I get a chance I will post some picture 

Here is the DeKlak story from the Hapyco WebSite

De Klak Tradition of Highest Breeding Quality

The public auction of the superb birds of the world-famous Jos “De Klak” was the end of an era of almost 60 years of pigeon racing of extreme high quality.

We acquired the most important “Klak Bird” that De Klak ever bred, flew and put in his breeding loft, De 613, NL 89-1775613.


We also purchased the following pairs (mated by “De Klak”) at the final auction of this world renowned Champion.

Pair #1
Blue Klak NL 99-993892

Klak Marie	NL 99-120962


Pair #2
Klak Topper	NL 98-15398

Klak Perfection	NL 97-18631


Pair #3
De Klak Bird	NL 98-15398

Klassie NC 00-97378

Pair #4
De Roots NL 94-94935

The Pretty One	NL 99-12098


Pair #5
Son of 613	NL 98-15400

De Speed Hen	NL 97-18631



Is there a better time-proven family in the world today? “De Klak” flew these birds before going to the stock loft. Both hens and cocks are always on the natural system.

Combined the 10 birds have won 194 prizes.

Van Limpt–De Klak Legendary Auction
By John Vance

I won’t go into detail about Jos Van Limpt and his racing accomplishments, as others knew him better and will relate his story more fully at a later time. I will say, that no one including the Janssen Brothers themselves ever raced and bred the Janssen strain with more success. Only death itself could stop De Klak from dominating the race scene.

Even in 2002, at age 78, he was champion of his combine through sickness and hospital stays prevented him from entering his loft except one time during the year. Instead he depended on his loft manager to prepare the birds according to his instructions.

On many occasions over the past four years, Ad Schaerlaeckens clocked De Klak’s birds for him. Ad mentions how this relationship only solidified his belief that De Klak was one of the great handlers of all time. With Ad in the loft, De Klak would shout to him, as the birds arrived, telling Ad into which nest box a bird would land. Even at his advanced age, Jos Van Limpt could recognize his birds in the air as they returned from a race and knew the location of each bird’s nest box. 

Jos Van Limpt purchased his first Janssen birds direct from the brothers in the 1940s and continued making purchases up until the 1990s. However, during the last 11 years, no additional purchases were made from the brothers as his own family was consistently surpassing the quality of the brother’s birds, which should be expected considering the advanced age of the brothers and the fact that six of the seven brothers had died during this time period. 

I think, when we look at the number of people who attended this auction and the prices offered for the 66 birds, we can safely say that Jos Van Limpt must be one of the top-rated flyers of all time. 

North American fanciers can thank Hapyco Lofts for acquiring these 11 birds. In the years to come, the best of the De Klak Janssens, will be available to North American fanciers thanks to Hapyco’s efforts. With 34 of the 66 birds going to Taiwan and the rest scattered across Europe and around the world, these 11 birds must represent the greatest concentration of De Klak Janssen original breeders anywhere in the world today.
Few will ever attain to the racing success of Jos Van Limpt. Fewer still will ever breed prepotent birds with the worldwide reputation and impact of, De Knook, Verbart 46, 613, Marietje the good breeding pair, Vechter x Witpenneke, etc. 

Here was a man who possessed the double-edged talents of Master Breeder and Master Handler. Against these, there is no defense. Well done, De Klak, well done!


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Looking good man!


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Amazing I would give my right arm for a full blooded white bandit!


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

*White bandit*



Ssyybfamloft said:


> Amazing I would give my right arm for a full blooded white bandit!


Hey bud i have a few late hatches from last year who are out of some white bandit birds that my buddy gave me, which he acquired from chic as well...

if you want those late hatches ill ship them to you just pay for the shipping and box..

The parents are Hapyco banded grizzles but i don't have their peds. These are full blooded Bandit blood birds.

By the way one is a blue bar and the other is a grizzle


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Bandit.....*

You still have those Bandits??


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes I sure do!!!


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm looking for a White Grizzel (Bandit) Cock bird of good quality with peds.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Would love to see some pictures!


----------



## The_Rookie (Dec 18, 2012)

I want some!! LOL


----------



## njhntr (Jun 5, 2012)

Kudos to you for giving free birds Just to pay shipping box and postal fee
This is what it should be about and not all about making money
Its about helping people and getting them into this wonderful hobby


----------

